# Shaw's Jird



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone keep these lovely beasties? Can anyone point me in the direction of a good care sheet and some housing info please? Also if anyone could reccomend a decent breeder in the East Midlands (near Northamptonshire) that would be great :whistling2:


thanks in advance! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got 3 brothers and they really are funny to watch. Ive got mine in a critter 3 cage with shavings,hay and straw in the bottom with tubes on every level and a cat litter tray filled with chinchilla sand. I feed them on a seed mix and gerbil food plus mealworms and other insects as a treat(they also get bits of veg). I used to keep them in a 4ft tank but they outgrew it, they look far happier in their new cage as they are very nosey:lol2:


----------



## snakegeorgey (Nov 3, 2010)

What are they like as pets? Are they fairly easy to keep?


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

They are very easy to keep. In the past, there was a different, larger sub-species around known colloquially as the "UK Shaw's". These were great with humans but females could be really nasty with their own kind. Alas, these Sha\w's would appear to have died out. The Shaw's today are the smaller Isis variety. These are not as big, though still considerably larger than their Mongolian cousins. These are much more like Mogolian gerbils and you can keep pairs of both or either sexes without fighting. If you have kept Mongolain gerbils, then you will find Shaw's very similar, just bigger and more intelligent. 

Sue


----------



## snapperx (Oct 7, 2009)

Alternative, if you are after a large and more sociable Jird, have a look at Persian Jirds.

About Persian Jirds.

I currently have this year's brood of babies available.


----------

